# الحل الامثل للتحكم في الشبكات السلكيه والاسلكيه



## osmaneafaa (25 يونيو 2009)

الحل الامثل للتحكم في الشبكات السلكيه والاسلكيه 
NetWork SERVERS
-----------------------
دمج اكثر من 10 خطوط انترنت متفاوتة السرعه
لتحصل على القدرة الانتاجيه لمجموع الخطوط في
التصفح او الدون لود 
----------------------
Bandwidth اكثر من طريقة للتحكم في
1- تحديد سرعة الابلود و الدون لود
2- تحديد كمية الدون لود و بعدها يفصل النت
3- تحديد سرعة للتصفح لكي يتحسن اداء الشبكه
---------------
اكثر من طريقة للتحكم في نظام تشغيل العملاء
1- ip + mac address
في حاله تغير الايبي او الماك ادرس يعطي 
عند المشترك request timeout
و يقوم السيرفر بقطع الانترنت عنه
2- ip + mac + username + password
في حالة تغير اي منهم يقوم السيرفر بقطع النت في الحال
3- username + Password
بدونهم لايستطيع المشترك الاتصال بالنترنت
ولاتوجد ip للمشتركين
لان الايبهات التى تاخذها اجهزة العملاء دينمك
---------------
حجب المواقع الإباحية و حماية اطفالك
1- يحجب السيرفر عدد كبير جدا من المواقع الاباحيه
2- تسطيع اضافة اي موقع تريد قفله
3- يمكن منع المشتركين من القيام بالدون لود
في اوقات معينه
--------------- 
جدار ناري لحمايه العملاء من الاختراقات و الفيروسات
1- يقوم السيرفر بحماية العملاء من الفيروسات بنسبه كبيره جدا
2- يحميك من الهاكر و التجسس و الاختراقات
3- يقوم السيرفر بوقف البرامج التى تضر بالشبكه مثل
netcut - Switchsniffer - Winarp Spoofer
ويقوم السيرفر بفصل النت عنه 
----------------
وسائل تساعدك على ادارة الشبكه و تحسين ادائها
1- معرفة عدد الساعات التى استخدمها كل عميل في ذات اللحظه
2- معرفة كمية الدونلود لكل عميل في ذات اللحظه
3- معرفة المواقع التى يتصفحها كل مشترك
4- امكانيه فصل المشترك في حالة عدم الدفع او تجديد الاشتراك
5- صفحات دعائيه تظهر للمشترك
6- دعاية إخبارية إذا قام شخص ما بتوصيل غير شرعي
7- عرض رسالة تحذيرية للمشترك وصاحب الشبكة إن قام المشترك بالعبث
8- Bandwidth يقوم النظام بتوفير الـ
عن طريق تخزين الملفات التي يقوم العميل بتحميلها
فلا داعى من استدعائها لكل عميل 
9- نمكنك من الاحتفاظ بمعلومات العملاء 
وعمل نسخه احتياطيه
-----------------
برامج الند بالند
تحديد برامج الـ
P2P 
للوصول الى اعلى تحميل دون التأثير على الـ
Upload 
الكلى للشبكه
bittorent-ares-emule....
-----------------------
الدعم الفني متواصل طوال اليوم
24 ساعه
عبر الموبيل
0020104277373
عبر الايميل
osmaneafaa
على الياهو


----------



## عابرمحمد (24 فبراير 2010)

اللينور عليكم مممممممممممممممممم\\


----------



## أصيل 2010 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------

